# And now for my next perfo... project...



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

What's about 6 feet long, has 8 frogs, and is a real pain to get well aligned?

It's going to be a #8 Double-Crossover! Enjoy the photos of the not-yet-cleaned rail. 
























































The piece is being made from a variety of LGB and Aristo rail that I've had for a while now. I run code 250 aluminum so I've been looking for something to do with all this track I picked up early on. 


One thing I'm realizing though is that this 332 stuff is a lot harder to work with than my little code 250! This is to be used on the local club/Children's Museum layout where we're tired of having 4 independant loops. Currently there's a grand total of 1 switch and siding. Soon, we will quadruple the rate of derailments! =D 

Trot, the leaded, fox... ;]


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Trot, you do have brass ones instead of aluminum now.


----------



## cncrailroad (Mar 2, 2011)

Trot, 
Where do you get your full size drawings of the switches you are making? I need to make a few #6 and #4's 

Chuck


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Chuck, 

A club member took an HO plan and blew it up to 45mm then printed it out on letter sheets which I taped together. Using this method any scale plan can be made into a template for 45mm, or anything else for that matter...  

I'll ask him wher these plans came from. 

Trot, the resource-full, fox...


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Chuck, 

Here's the entire message he sent me: 


I use the HO Fast Tracks template but any of the scales could be blown up to the appropriate scale. 

http://www.handlaidtrack.com/ 

The HO templates for #5,#6, &n #8 can be found at: 

http://www.handlaidtrack.com/Fast-Tracks-HO-Printable-Track-Templates-for-Crossovers-s/104.htm 

Regards, 
Ken 


Hope that helps! 
Trot, the saving, fox...


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Trot, 

What are you using for track gauges? Inquiring minds need to know!


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Andre, 

I plan to make a few from sheet aluminum on my mill. Currently I'm using calipers although I haven't actually gotten anything spiked down yet. The club member who's preparing the ties for me is waiting for them to dry before he delivers them. :] I have almost all the rail pieces complete but I expect to need to adjust them once I start actual assembly. I figure on cutting a piece of material (steel?) that is the proper width of the flangeways and using that to verify the straight runs through the diamond during final assembly. Everything that's soldered together can be heated on the ties due to the brass sheet that's under the pieces acting as a flame shield. 

Trot, the chipper, fox... (you know, from the mill?)


----------

